# Replacing Car Seat after minor accident?



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I was rear-ended in the parking lot of the arena on Saturday before the Walking with Dinosaurs show. Everyone was fine, it was a very minor accident with just some rear bumper and trunk damage, but I am not sure if I should be acquiring a new carseat for my son or not? He is 4 1/2, 45 pounds, harnessed FF in a Graco Nautilus. It was practically a no-speed crash because we were waiting in line to pay for parking, maybe 5mph? I kind of think I don't need a new one, but I was wondering if any of you know what the recommendations are for getting a new seat after accident? Thanks!


----------



## shellnurse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very curious about this too! I was just about to post my own question as we were in a minor fender-bender, but on the freeway travelling 60mph. It could have been much much worse. A woman tapped me with her car as she tried to merge into my lane. of course it's $2000 worth of damage, but it looks like I could just have the car washed and detailed, there is no sign of damage aside from her paint and tire mark to the back fender.

There was no jolt or even a bump it was literally the tiniest tap to the side of my car. I told this to a friend who said her daughter was in her carseat and someone ran into them at 10mph while she was parked. She said she immediately threw the carseat in the garbage and walked home because the seat was no longer insured. I'm not sure what that means and if it's really necessary to throw out a perfectly good seat...anyone have ideas?


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

My car was hit while parked last year; I have Britax seats and followed the guidelines found on their website:

_Britax recommends that the use of a child seat be discontinued if it has been in a severe crash. We further advise of the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) position that it is not necessary to replace a child seat after a minor crash. A minor crash is one that meets ALL of following criteria:

The vehicle was able to be driven away from the crash site;

The vehicle door nearest the child restraint was undamaged;

There were no injuries to any of the vehicle occupants;

The air bags (if present) did not deploy; AND

There is no visible damage to the child seat._

I would follow the recommendation of the manufacturer of the seat--call if you are unsure. HTH!


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I appreciate it!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Britax is the only one that follows the above rules; all other manufacturers recommend replacing after ANY crash.


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I went on Graco's website, and printed out their directive that Graco seats should be replaced after ANY accident, and will give that to the insurance adjuster when they come. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got done with the insurance adjuster from the at-fault driver's company. He said just go buy a new seat, must be exactly the same seat, and fax the receipt and they would cut me a check. I didn't even ask! He looked in the car, and asked if there was a child in the seat at the time of the accident, and I said yes, and then he said well, you'll need to buy a new one. It seems so silly to me to be throwing away this 10-month old Nautilus after such a minor, MINOR accident, but he didn't even give me a choice, he just said go get your new seat and destroy and discard this one. I will definitely feel better with a new seat, because I'd always wonder if the seat was compromised in any way. Glad I don't have to worry about it now. Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Save the cover! You can use it or sell it.







Destroy the rest of the seat, but that cover is still useable.


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Save the cover! You can use it or sell it.







Destroy the rest of the seat, but that cover is still useable.

Good call, I will! Thanks for the advice


----------

